# Ex Denholm Apprentices - 1964



## DCMARINE (Dec 5, 2005)

I am trying to find any information on the following Deck Apprentices who joined the "Crinan" with me in July 1964:
Alan Strawhorn - Glasgow
Alan Brewster - Glasgow
Andy Cameron - Dundee
Vince Kelly - Greenock/Gourock
Paddy Houston - Belfast?
Doug Murdoch 
Thanks,
Donald Campbell


----------



## DCMARINE (Dec 5, 2005)

DCMARINE said:


> I am trying to find any information on the following Deck Apprentices who joined the "Crinan" with me in July 1964:
> Alan Strawhorn - Glasgow
> Alan Brewster - Glasgow
> Andy Cameron - Dundee
> ...


Sorry. It is not Vince Kelly I'm looking for but A.S. Kelly (Sloan) from Greenock/Gourock.
Thanks,
Donald Campbell


----------

